# A couple of my recent builds



## whitewaterjay (Apr 20, 2018)

Here are a few of my recent pieces I've made in the last few months. A lot are inspired by the Greg Klassen design. That look really speaks to me since I've spent a ton of time in canyons on rivers in my life with whitewater kayaking.

Keep up the good work on here guys. I love seeing everyone's projects, and I enjoy learning from you guys as well.

Jason

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 20, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 20, 2018)

WOWZER!!!

That's awesome work Jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2018)

Sweet! I love those river tables!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 20, 2018)

@whitewaterjay 

What's the trick for getting the wood and glass cut/routed with such close tolerance? Got any pics of the process?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi Carl,

@Karl_TN

I've done about 25 of the river tables with the inlaid glass, and I don't really have any tricks, other than patience and nervousness every time. I do the glass template first, then cut the glass, then lay the glass on the table and outline it as close as possible.

Then I freehand with the router up to the line a little at a time, then test fit about 10 or 15 times making minor adjustments until it finally fits it and I begin to breathe a sigh of relief! Sometimes I do the routing in multiple sessions to give the eyes and brain some time to relax. I've got it down now were a coffee table size I can usually get inlaid in about 3 hours of router and sanding work.

It's been a process of learning how to do it, but it's been fun an challenging.

Jason

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 20, 2018)

Oh, and it's super messy! Not quite as bad as you wood turners deal with, but it's a lot of fine dust from the router.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 20, 2018)

whitewaterjay said:


> Oh, and it's super messy! Not quite as bad as you wood turners deal with, but it's a lot of fine dust from the router.


The biggest mess maker is those durn mini wood cinder blocks. Did you see that mess that @Kenbo had on his floor? What a slob, I don’t know how that guy sleeps at night.



Do you have a vacuum attached to your router? That helps big time with the dust. It’s a pain to pull the hose around but well worth the effort IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

whitewaterjay said:


> Here are a few of my recent pieces I've made in the last few months. A lot are inspired by the Greg Klassen design. That look really speaks to me since I've spent a ton of time in canyons on rivers in my life with whitewater kayaking.
> 
> Keep up the good work on here guys. I love seeing everyone's projects, and I enjoy learning from you guys as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Delicious! I have several nice black walnut slabs that I’m holding back for these. I just can’t come to an agreement with myself on a leg concept that fits my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glenn Lefley (Apr 21, 2018)

I would use a collet on the router and use the glass as a template and cut out a piece of 1/8 plywood. Then clamp that on the wood as a reverse template the distance from outside of router to cutter with no collet and now you have a router guide to cut your line . Ps put paper and tape on glass so when sliding router across top of glass no scratches. Should take less then an hour and dead accurate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## The100road (Apr 21, 2018)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2018)

Very informative on the process. I've seen River Tables with resin in the middle, but not glass. Love both! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 21, 2018)

Super cool stuff there Jason @whitewaterjay . Do you just go to a glass supplier and give them a template and say...cut this? Curious, we were looking at some neat glass for a shower door and while outside our pay grade, I know they can cut irregular edges and then temper it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2018)

nice wood and use of it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 22, 2018)

I saw someone on Youtube making these tables. Is it the OP doing it?


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2018)

Top shelf stuff Jason! Love the wall art, what a great idea....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The biggest mess maker is those durn mini wood cinder blocks. Did you see that mess that @Kenbo had on his floor? What a slob, I don’t know how that guy sleeps at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a vacuum attached to your router? That helps big time with the dust. It’s a pain to pull the hose around but well worth the effort IMO.




I haven't been attaching a vacuum(what a weird word by the way, who the heck came up with this spelling????) just for the freedom of movement with the routing free hand. I just mask up, put on the glasses, and get my man glitter on.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Delicious! I have several nice black walnut slabs that I’m holding back for these. I just can’t come to an agreement with myself on a leg concept that fits my mind.



Nice! If you can't decide you can always send me the slabs ;)
I find the more simple the better in my opinion, but I think it's all a matter of taste.


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

TimR said:


> Super cool stuff there Jason @whitewaterjay . Do you just go to a glass supplier and give them a template and say...cut this? Curious, we were looking at some neat glass for a shower door and while outside our pay grade, I know they can cut irregular edges and then temper it.



On the bigger pieces I go to a glass shop that I've got a good relationship with now after a couple grand in business, but the smaller pieces for walls and small tables I y the glass from them and cut it myself. I want to eventually do it all in house, but when I'm dealing with a piece of glass that's $300-$400 I get scared and wimp out. Eventually when the wife gives me my balls back I'll try a full table piece myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> nice wood and use of it!



Thanks Mike, now I just need to talk you into sending me a pallet full of those BLM Burl slabs for some coffee tables, end tables and wall pieces!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Top shelf stuff Jason! Love the wall art, what a great idea....



Thanks Barry, wish I could say I came up with that idea, but I saw it online and put my spin on it a bit.


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 23, 2018)

All of those are quite impressive, but that first walnut table is out of this world! I am now officially on the hunt for a slab to add this to the project list. What is your preferred router bit?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

El Guapo said:


> All of those are quite impressive, but that first walnut table is out of this world! I am now officially on the hunt for a slab to add this to the project list. What is your preferred router bit?



Thanks El Guapo. I'm so glad I bought that whole log, I've got 8 or 9 more slabs of that curly walnut and the figure is through it all.

I use a flat bottom bit then a smaller straight bit, then lots of sanding


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 23, 2018)

whitewaterjay said:


> Thanks El Guapo. I'm so glad I bought that whole log, I've got 8 or 9 more slabs of that curly walnut and the figure is through it all.
> 
> I use a flat bottom bit then a smaller straight bit, then lots of sanding


Yeah, that is some insane walnut! Easy to find maple with crazy figure, but I have rarely seen walnut with that much curl!


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 23, 2018)

El Guapo said:


> Yeah, that is some insane walnut! Easy to find maple with crazy figure, but I have rarely seen walnut with that much curl!



Maybe I should offload some of it, I need a new table saw! haha


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 1, 2018)

Adding a few more photos of a few other items I've completed recently

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## cabomhn (May 1, 2018)

Really striking work! I'm a big fan of these types of pieces I'm seeing up all over instagram.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 3, 2018)

Gorgeous stuff Jason! I love that walnut table, beautiful wood and it has a nice flow to it, looks like the path an actual river would cut. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (May 3, 2018)

Tony said:


> Gorgeous stuff Jason! I love that walnut table, beautiful wood and it has a nice flow to it, looks like the path an actual river would cut. Tony



Thanks Tony!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott Trevethan (May 4, 2018)

very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

